# être familier avec / se familiariser avec



## Anaiss

Questa discussione spostata da questo thread.

Grazie mille  



> BenVitale
> 
> Mi dispiace ma non sono familiare co questa espressione italiana.


Nessun problema, mi riferivo anche ad eventuali madrelingua. 

_piccolo off topic_: in italiano purtroppo non c'è l'espressione "essere familiare con", però si può dire "Non conosco questa espressione italiana".


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Anaiss said:


> Grazie mille
> 
> 
> 
> _piccolo off topic_: in italiano purtroppo non c'è l'espressione "essere familiare con", però si può dire "Non conosco questa espressione italiana".


 
Ah, d'accordo ... "essere familiare con" é piuttosto un' espressione inglese.


----------



## underhouse

Anaiss said:


> _piccolo off topic_: in italiano purtroppo non c'è l'espressione "essere familiare con", però si può dire "Non conosco questa espressione italiana".


 
Come non c'è?

non sono molto familiare con


----------



## Necsus

Eh sì, anch'io gli preferisco _'avere familiarità con',_ ma bisogna fare attenzione a evitare la presunzione di dire che un'espressione non esiste solo perché noi non la usiamo!  Dal Treccani:

*a.* In molti casi indica intimità di rapporti con persone, o lunga consuetudine e pratica di cose; quindi: _essere familiare_ _con qualcuno_, essere con lui in relazioni amichevoli e cordiali, come di famiglia; _avere familiare_ _un luogo_, conoscerlo bene per esserci andato spesso; _la lingua italiana gli è familiare_ _come la nativa_, la parla con la stessa facilità e spontaneità; _quel tono_, _quegli atteggiamenti gli sono familiari_, consueti, e perciò naturali, spontanei.


----------



## Anaiss

Chiedo scusa, in realtà intendevo dire che usata in questo contesto (non conoscere un modo di dire) non mi sembrava corretto.
La costruzione mi suonava piuttosto inglese e non ho pensato ad altre alternative con "familiare"/"familiarità".


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Chiedo scusa anch'io, perchè si dice anche in francese:

_être familier avec quelqu'un_
_Se rendre familier avec le monde, avec tout le monde._

C'est une personne qui a une habitude particulière avec quelqu'un, qui vit avec lui librement et sans façon, sans cérémonie, comme on a coutume de vivre avec les gens de sa famille.

Si púo anche dire:

_Ce défaut est familier aux auteurs._ (signifiant, ordinaire, habituel, accoutumé.)
_Ce terme lui est familier._

Il se dit encore de ce que l'on connait, de ce qu l'on sait ou que l'on fait bien

Par exemple :

_Les traits de cette personne me sont familiers._
_Ces notions doivent leur être familières._
_Cet exercise lui est familier._


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Salut,

J'ai de la difficulté à traduire "familier" et "familiariser" en italien.

Par exemple:

*(A) Je me suis familiarisé avec mon nouvel ordinateur. (dans le sens s'habituer)*

Pourrais-je dire:

(1) Ho preso dimestichezza con il mio nuovo computer 
(2) Mi sono abituato al mio nuovo computer

*(B) Grâce à son travail, elle se familiarise avec les ordinateurs.* (S'habituer à qqch; s'accoutumer à, se faire à, s'initier à).


----------



## Anaiss

Ciao.
Mi sembra che le due frasi abbiano solo sfumature diverse:


> (1) Ho preso dimestichezza con il mio nuovo computer


hai acquisito una certa abilità nell'uso del tuo nuovo computer.



> (2) Mi sono abituato al mio nuovo computer


sei a tuo agio mentre usi il tuo nuovo computer.

per 





> *B) Grâce à son travail, elle se familiarise avec les ordinateurs.*  (S'habituer à qqch; s'accoutumer à, se faire à, s'initier à).


suggerirei: _Grazie al proprio lavoro, fa pratica con i computer.
_


----------

